# Electric supply changed to energia without my consent



## luckystar (6 Mar 2019)

As per title, the electricity supplier for my business was changed without my consent. where do I stand? A strongly worded email is being formulated in my mind.... 
should I just deal with energia or make a complaint elsewhere?


----------



## Páid (6 Mar 2019)

Have you contacted Energia to find out what happened?


----------



## SparkRite (6 Mar 2019)

Hold on a sec, who's name is on the account?
If not yours, then who pays the bill?
Are you leasing/renting the premises?
How did the change take place?
If there is a landlord involved and if so what agreement have you in place regarding utilities ?

Need more info before any useful advice can be proffered.


----------



## luckystar (6 Mar 2019)

Pretty sure I know what happened. We're a basement office (there since the 1980's) and the upper floors changed to energia. And somehow they changed us too. 
Of course direct debit set up with electric ireland who we were with. No DD set up with energia


----------



## Gordon Gekko (6 Mar 2019)

Energia say that they’re the cheapest; are they? It could be a silver lining job...


----------



## lledlledlled (6 Mar 2019)

If you're with Electric Ireland/ESB since the 80s and have never changed, you are likely to be paying way over the odds for electricity.


----------



## luckystar (7 Mar 2019)

I'm not denying there's probably benefits to changing, I'm just a little annoyed that supplier was changed without my consent


----------



## Gordon Gekko (7 Mar 2019)

No doubt you’d be on solid ground complaining about this and looking for it to be reversed.

However, you’re probably better off with Energia and, based on past performance, wouldn’t have switched yourself.

Perhaps it’s a gift horse not to be looked at in the mouth?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Mar 2019)

How could it be changed without being properly authorised (by the person actually paying the bill)?


----------



## SparkRite (7 Mar 2019)

PaddyBloggit said:


> How could it be changed without being properly authorised (by the person actually paying the bill)?



 I already asked that, along with a few other questions (above) but OP didn't answer them.
So without that basic info all advice/answers are based on conjecture.


----------



## luckystar (7 Mar 2019)

Sorry sparkrite! Basically the bill wasn't being paid as the direct debit was with electric ireland. Account was in the ltd company's name. 
The change wasn't authorised at all paddybloggit which really irked me. 

So after lengthy conversations it would appear that we were changed over accidentally. Our mprn was included in error in a batch that were changing over to energia. Perhaps naively I thought one would have to produce a bill and sign on the dotted line for this to occur. 

The good news is we're on a very decent rate so all is not lost. Cleared the overdue balance and direct debit mandate has been set up. Phew!


----------



## lledlledlled (7 Mar 2019)

luckystar said:


> Sorry sparkrite! Basically the bill wasn't being paid as the direct debit was with electric ireland. Account was in the ltd company's name.
> The change wasn't authorised at all paddybloggit which really irked me.
> 
> So after lengthy conversations it would appear that we were changed over accidentally. Our mprn was included in error in a batch that were changing over to energia. Perhaps naively I thought one would have to produce a bill and sign on the dotted line for this to occur.
> ...



Lesson learned is to change your electricity supply company every year. 
If this massive cost doesn't bother you, you must run a very lucrative business.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Mar 2019)

luckystar said:


> direct debit mandate



Don't forget to check and see if € went to Electric Ireland via the original DD in the meantime.


----------

